# How do we maintain Red plants Reddish colour?



## kingdamm (Mar 7, 2011)

I was in the planted aquarium hobby for the past two years.I came to see posts, I had gone crazy with the pics of various tanks especially the Redder ones. Initially i had planted plants like rotala macranda,limnophila Aromatica,Nasea sp red leaf but they change their colour from red to green in a weeks time . Actually i have no luck in maintaining their red colour. I searched a lot regarding this.Many say lowering the nitrate level (5ppm-10ppm) and phosphate level (1ppm) can make them red. Anyone have success in maintaining them,Kindly suggest with your valuable suggestions and opinions..


My Tank specification
--------------------------
120cmx45cmx50cm
Pressurized [email protected] 5-6bps
Substrate : ADA AMAZONIA New with Power sand spl
Lighting: 4 x 54w T5 HO (7 Hrs Daily)
Dosing : Aquarium Fertilizer ( Macro Macro Nutrient Mix ) + Fe gluconate
Water Change : 50% weekly

Regards
Kingdamm


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Iron is key in bringing out reds in many plants along with high light. I've also heard that red is brought out in SOME plants by higher nitrate levels. My rotala wallichi looked like crap until I raised the nitrate from 10 to 30. That brought out a deep maroon and pink color in them. Phosphates also can play a role in many plants. My limnophila only starts turning a nice red when its gets closer to the surface. I dont know if that has to do with the fact that I keep my phosphates at .25ppm or not. If I raise them it may bring out the red sooner.


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

The Trigger said:


> I've also heard that red is brought out in SOME plants by higher nitrate levels.


Really? I had always heard that lower nitrate levels brought out the red.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Could be wrong but the majority of things I see say nitrates are supposed to be low. I believe the most important things are high phosphates between 1-2 ppm and high iron. I have low nitrates now and am seeing better reds in most of my plants except my wallichi is green again. I think they could be better if I raised my phosphates. I dose a lot of iron so I believe the phosphate is my limiting factor. I think the nitrates are the least important of the factors. I've heard so many stories of people getting good reds in high and low nitrates. So idk who to believe


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

some plants prefer high PO4, some like higher NO3 for reds. Most will appreciate extra iron and higher light for sure. my rotala, ludwigia, and limnophila are all good examples of this. conversely, many crypts and swords get a nicer red in lower light...you just have to experiment with your particular garden


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Actually it mostly strong lighting with output in the blue region of the spectrum i.e 430 and 450nm. You still need red in the light as it is reflected and not absorbed. Ferts plays a role but to a much lesser degree.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

In my experience light is the principle factor in bringing out the reds.


----------



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

Every plant species will have its own preferences for optimum growth, research each species to discover their preferences. Also generally red plant will require intense lighting to achieve the red coloration


----------

